
Google Cloud Datalab – ipython as a service - mikecb
https://cloud.google.com/datalab/
======
obulpathi
Google is racing to overtake AWS. Datalab and Cloud Shell are some amazing
products released by Google. Using Cloud Shell, you can orchestrate your
infrastructure right from your browser. Using Datalab, you can do data science
from the browser.

~~~
baldfat
Hope they announce other kernels to use Jupyter (Formerly IPyhton).

------
baldfat
IPyhton only refers to the kernel now it is Juypter as a service.

